# [VLC] XVideo output : mon Gui a disparut

## apocryphe

Bonsoir,

depuis 1/2 semaines je n'est pu de Gui VLC. que je lance avec la commande "vlc" ou "wxvlc" le resulta est le meme une fenetre avec la video VLC(XVideo output) mais pas d'interface ni de menu...

voila un screenshoot de la situation:

http://apr08.imghost.us/ybgcgj.png

voila les log de demarage de VLC:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 18:14:47 ~ # wxvlc
> 
> VLC media player 0.8.4a Janus
> ...

 

merci

----------

## BuBuaBu

vlc a été emerger avec le USE wxwindows ??

Que donne un wxvlc -vvv ?

----------

## apocryphe

Pour info j ai pas recompiler vlc je crois... donc ce pb est assez bisar

en ce qui concerne les flags:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4a-r1  USE="X a52 aac alsa arts bidi cdda dts dvd ffmpeg flac gnutls hal httpd live matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg opengl png samba sdl stream theora truetype v4l vcd vlm vorbis wxwindows xml xosd xv -aalib -avahi -cddb -corba -daap -debug -dvb -esd -fbcon -ggi -joystick -libcaca -lirc -mod -nsplugin -oss -screen -shout -skins -speex -svg -xinerama" 0 kB
> 
> 

 

j'ai bien sur recompiler desinstaler... mais meme chose

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 18:32:46 ~ # wxvlc -vvv
> 
> VLC media player 0.8.4a Janus
> ...

 

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Question bête, tu me pardonneras  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 18:32:46 ~ # wxvlc -vvv

 

Tu lances vlc en root, en étant connecté sous X avec ton user ?

----------

## apocryphe

J'suis en full root

maic c est pas ca le pb  :Wink: 

----------

## Argian

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> Pour info j ai pas recompiler vlc je crois... donc ce pb est assez bisar

 Pourquoi personne dans ce forum n'est capable d'écrire "bizarre" correctement ?

----------

## apocryphe

Argian

bise art en effet...

j'suis pas le seul a avoir ce souci avec ma gentoo....

hum le pb pourait venir de xorg7...

----------

## BuBuaBu

vlc -l | grep Interface

Il devrait y avoir un truc avec wxwindows.

Ca marche plus chez moi....

Ce matin ca marchait sur un autre pc avec xorg7

----------

## apocryphe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 21:38:07 ~ # vlc -l | grep Interface
> 
> VLC media player 0.8.4a Janus
> ...

 

----------

## BuBuaBu

Un problèlme avec le cache peut-etre ?

 vlc --reset-plugins-cache

----------

## BuBuaBu

finalement mon problème venait de expat (cf le post dessus)

Pas fini de faire chier ce truc....

----------

## DuF

J'ai/J'avais le même problème, en fait je ne sais pas pourquoi mais quand je lance VLC il ne prend plus en compte le fait que je souhaite lancer l'interface wxWidgets... Mais si je lance avec la demande explicite de wxWidgets là c'est ok :

```
vlc --intf=wxWidgets
```

Donc j'ai essayé de voir si je n'avais pas soit une option dans VLC, soit un fichier de configuration qui posait problème, mais pour l'instant je n'ai pas trouvé, donc je lance VLC en ajoutant l'option ci-dessus, si je ne le fais pas, il me lance VLC sans interface ce qui le rend beaucoup moins utilisable. D'ailleurs si je le lance depuis un xterm, j'ai le message suivant : 

```
[00000263] dummy interface: Using the dummy interface module...
```

Edit : En fait je viens de voir, qu'une fois VLC lancé avec l'option ci-dessus, il suffit d'aller dans le menu "Paramètres > Préférences > Interface > Control Interfaces" et de sélectionner l'option : "Interface permettant d'afficher la GUI" et tout rentrera dans l'ordre.

----------

